# Hair n' metal



## uncle_sprinter (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think you need long hair to be metal. But some people do. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 16, 2011)

My thoughts?
Instead of thinking about hair(which actually is not thinking), make music.
Chicks think(which actually is not thinking) about hair, shoes, Prada etc.
Guys have to make music to make money to buy them those things


----------



## uncle_sprinter (Dec 16, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> My thoughts?
> Instead of thinking about hair(which actually is not thinking), make music.
> Chicks think(which actually is not thinking) about hair, shoes, Prada etc.
> Guys have to make music to make money to buy them those things



Are you missing two fingers?


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 16, 2011)

uncle_sprinter said:


> Are you missing two fingers?



Nope, I have 8 fingers in my left hand, you know, that's the guitarists' dream


----------



## uncle_sprinter (Dec 16, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Nope, I have 8 fingers in my left hand, you know, that's the guitarists' dream



Metal


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 16, 2011)

uncle_sprinter said:


> Metal


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 16, 2011)

Devin Townsend.

/thread


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 16, 2011)

Metal to me is about music not the image, in the cases that matter. If you want to go for a certain image personally that's fine but you shouldn't have to subscribe to a look or a philosophy to play music that you connect with.


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 16, 2011)

oremus91 said:


> Metal to me is about music not the image, in the cases that matter. If you want to go for a certain image personally that's fine but you shouldn't have to subscribe to a look or a philosophy to play music that you connect with.



Agreed but it's an utopia unless you don't want to make money with music.
Music as a product, needs an image, attitudes and stuff, all genres have their own images, clothes, hairs, attitudes etc, never saw a reaggae band wearing leather and skulls and a metal band dressed up like new kids on the block 
Even not choosing an image is actually choosing an image


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 16, 2011)

Thread over


----------



## uncle_sprinter (Dec 16, 2011)

^ Hey! Didn't you get coked out and die on a plane!?


----------



## fretninjadave (Dec 16, 2011)

Its ok If you play bass or drums or something!! hahahaj/k


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 16, 2011)

Long hair is metal as all fuck. I have long hair, and I'm metal as fuck.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 16, 2011)

uncle_sprinter said:


> ^ Hey! Didn't you get coked out and die on a plane!?




Nope.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Dec 16, 2011)

If you don't have long hair, then you ain't metal


----------



## Aurochs34 (Dec 16, 2011)

it's really just a matter of hair distribution...

kirk windstein?
http://www.metalsucks.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/15-THINGS-WINDSTEIN.jpg
enough

james hetfield?
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_SXI9xWkTQ...ames-Hetfield-Metallica-Birthday-August-3.jpg
used to have enough

zakk wylde?
http://www.braingell.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/zakk-wylde-bizarro-roby.jpg
too much

it's a delicate balance. you also have to have an edgy name.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 16, 2011)

hair metal is about hair
true metal is about not worrying about cosmetic things like hair


----------



## Brian D (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't really think anybody really cares...although most metal does have a certain scene of people which they must fill out the look, in order to attract a regular following.

There's tons of breakers to the stereotype, but just keep in mind you won't look very metal on stage with surfer dude flow, no matter how brutal you are.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 16, 2011)

Your haircut and dress sense shouldn't in any way be interconnected with music. There are plenty of metal band members who have had or have short hair. People breaking the mold of long hair-only include Muhammed Suicmez, Brendon Small, Trym Torson, Josh Middleton etc etc. There are probably many more I'm missing out. Metal to me is more about your philosophy and outlook not to mention the music you make.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 16, 2011)

GalacticDeath said:


> If you don't have long hair, then you ain't metal


 
tell this to Kerry King


----------



## fretninjadave (Dec 16, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> tell this to Kerry King


If he could grow hair it would be long . thats why he grows his Beard!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 16, 2011)

fretninjadave said:


> If he could grow hair it would be long . thats why he grows his Beard!


 
I know the feeling, I'm getting there myself.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 16, 2011)

Image is nothing. I'm heavily-tattooed, have a beard and a shaved head. I don't _dress_ like a metalhead, but still I look way more metal than I actually am


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 16, 2011)

This?





or this?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 16, 2011)

Once again...this guy says nope...






But she says....






uh...what?


----------



## Murmel (Dec 16, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> My thoughts?
> Instead of thinking about hair(which actually is not thinking), make music.
> Chicks think(which actually is not thinking) about hair, shoes, Prada etc.
> Guys have to make music to make money to buy them those things



I care very much about how I look. And I vey much enjoy shoes, and I'm a total whore for nice hair. So I wouldn't say those things are just for women.

People who hate on guys that look good in metal bands are just sad, why does it even matter? Just hating on looks in general is kinda sad, I don't care at all how people around me look. But I want to look good myself, and I do it mostly _for_ myself too, it makes me feel better.

But I also think that you should, while on stage, dress appropriately for your style of music. That doesn't mean you have to dress in non-tight (because tight trousers are frowned upon, am I right? ) trousers and band shirts while playing metal. There are other ways of Looking the part, just look at Tosin for example.

Edit: I just realized the thread is about hair, I apologize 
I personally don't like long hair at all on guys. There are few exceptions, but straight hair I generally don't like on guys.
I like it better when it's tied in a cool knot, if they have curly or wavy hair. Especially on Asians because it makes them look totally samurai 

Loved it when Matt Heafy had this thing going (best pic I could find of it..)


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 16, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> My thoughts?
> Instead of thinking about hair(which actually is not thinking), make music.
> Chicks think(which actually is not thinking) about hair, shoes, Prada etc.
> *Guys have to make music to make money* to buy them those things



I counter this with


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 16, 2011)

my hair is halfway down my back, not because i am a serious thrasher, although i am, but because of the fact that i feel that i look better with long hair and because it keeps my ears warm.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 16, 2011)

Just reclipped my hair (every couple weeks/all the way down) in honor of this thread.
Do kinda miss my old death metal/jesus hair every winter.
I've gotton so used to clipped feel that I'll never go back. But it's colder than hell without a stocking cap or doubling up on hoods.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 16, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Just reclipped my hair (every couple weeks/all the way down) in honor of this thread.
> Do kinda miss my old death metal/jesus hair every winter.
> I've gotton so used to clipped feel that I'll never go back. But it's colder than hell without a stocking cap or doubling up on hoods.



I don't clip but same deal. Short hair is just so much less work, not to mention hats stay on your head, opposed to slowly slipping off.


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 16, 2011)

I live in a hot country and I always played a lot of different sports so I never had long hair plus short hair is SOOOOOO comfortble.
In the 90's everytime I told somebody I was a guitarist, they gave me a weird look and used to ask 'where's your hair?'
I always wanted to reply 'in your mom's ass!' 
One day Satch was bald, Vai with short hair, a lot of singers like Dickenson and Bon Jovi with short hair so my hair nightmare was over


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 16, 2011)

Hair IS metal, guys! You just need to think of the metal greats and realize that they ALL have hair or had hair when they where getting to their legend status. It is just simple math. Here is the equation:

Hl=SP

Where H equals Hair, l equals length and SP equals star power. It is all very, very simple stuff.

I just thought I'd add this: On a serious note I feel what your hair length/style is, is totally dependent on your profession. If you own a family restaurant chances are the long hair/metal head look won't cut it but on the other hand if you own a bar or something like that, long hair/metal head look can be appropriate. It is all in perspective I imagine.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 16, 2011)

I just have long flowing hair to make the ladies jealous. It's pretty sweet having drunk chicks playing with yer hair in nightclubs.

Me being metal is simply a bonus


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 16, 2011)

Metal_Webb said:


> I just have long flowing hair to make the ladies jealous. It's pretty sweet having drunk chicks playing with yer hair in nightclubs.
> 
> Me being metal is simply a bonus



Yep keep them playing with your hair while I keep them playing with my.............you know what


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 16, 2011)

CapinCripes said:


> my hair is halfway down my back, not because i am a serious thrasher, although i am, but because of the fact that i feel that i look better with long hair and because it keeps my ears warm.



stop being exactly like me!


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm pretty unmetal with or without long hair lol


----------



## g-zs (Dec 17, 2011)

Funny (and stupid) thing is that once we kicked off from band vocalist, that cut his hair  There was also fact that he completely couldn't sing anything with clear notes, but his hair were that impuls we needed to change something 

And I have long hairs since about 10 years, but they're curly so it looks shorter than it really is. Long hair and full beard FTW!


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 17, 2011)

g-zs said:


> And I have long hairs since about 10 years, but they're curly so it looks shorter than it really is. Long hair and full beard FTW!


----------



## Fiction (Dec 17, 2011)

Metal_Webb said:


> I just have long flowing hair to make the ladies jealous. It's pretty sweet having drunk chicks playing with yer hair in nightclubs.
> 
> Me being metal is simply a bonus



Too bad Newcastles Nightclubs suck ass.

Short hair is the way to go, I hate hair in front of my eyes, and touching my neck haha. I use to have longish hair, but I ended up getting really sick of it, and prefer it shorter.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 17, 2011)

long hair just makes it fun to watch helicopter/head banging:


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Jakke (Dec 17, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> Your haircut and dress sense shouldn't in any way be interconnected with music. There are plenty of metal band members who have had or have short hair. People breaking the mold of long hair-only include Muhammed Suicmez, Brendon Small, Trym Torson, Josh Middleton etc etc. There are probably many more I'm missing out. Metal to me is more about your philosophy and outlook not to mention the music you make.



Mohammed has started growing his hair now.


----------



## dime3334 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 17, 2011)

dime3334 said:


>


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 17, 2011)

John Petrucci explains this phenomena.

@2:00


----------



## violent mouth (Dec 17, 2011)

it doesnt really matter, i have a mohwak its it metal or punk? who cares...

all i know is, no matter what gig you go to there is allways somebody with stinky dreds!


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 17, 2011)

Its hair, who gives a shit. This is metal, if you think you have to have a certain hairstyle to fit in, go join a pop band. Metal is about music, it doesn't matter what you look like or where you come from or any of that petty stuff.



This is coming from a guy who loves hair metal as well as a fuckload of other genres of metal


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 17, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Metal is about music, it doesn't matter what you look like or where you come from or any of that petty stuff.



Yeah maybe it's only in your 12 years old kids world where people know nothing about music industry or how people think or even how humans interact.
Thousands(probably millions) couldn't even accept Halford is gay so people do even care about what you do in your bed.
Humans need to be part of groups and to do that, they need to follow some rules/attitudes those groups follow so if you don't know that, it means you never read a good book about our species or you weren't living in this planet.
Maybe YOU don't care about it but that's not how our society behaves.
So about your question 'who gives a shit?' = Millions who copy their idols and live in a fantasy trying to be exactly like them.
That's why personality is a talent. 



8Fingers said:


> Music as a product, needs an image, attitudes and stuff, all genres have their own images, clothes, hairs, attitudes etc, never saw a reaggae band wearing leather and skulls and a metal band dressed up like new kids on the block
> Even not choosing an image is actually choosing an image


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 17, 2011)

Long hair pretty much defines contrived metal. If you're looking to stand out and have success you probably dont want to fit in to the standard do you?


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 18, 2011)

My hair stays short but when I want to look metal, I wear USMC digital camo pants, some kind of black shirt (usually a band shirt), and my black fitted sevendust cap backwards. I want more than one kind of camo though.


----------



## violent mouth (Dec 18, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> My hair stays short but when I want to look metal, I wear USMC digital camo pants, some kind of black shirt (usually a band shirt), and my black fitted sevendust cap backwards. I want more than one kind of camo though.


 
ahh the metal uniform, camo shorts, adidas trainers and a black band t-shirt..
thats how i roll on stage..


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 19, 2011)

violent mouth said:


> ahh the metal uniform, camo shorts, adidas trainers and a black band t-shirt..
> thats how i roll on stage..



I forgot to mention footwear.....





Yeah, that's what I wear.


----------



## uncle_sprinter (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol you could stomp some guts with those.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 19, 2011)

What, you mean there's metal without long hair, (black) denim and band shirts?


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 19, 2011)

uncle_sprinter said:


> Lol you could stomp some guts with those.



They're actually very lightweight.


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 19, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Yeah maybe it's only in your 12 years old kids world where people know nothing about music industry or how people think or even how humans interact.
> Thousands(probably millions) couldn't even accept Halford is gay so people do even care about what you do in your bed.
> Humans need to be part of groups and to do that, they need to follow some rules/attitudes those groups follow so if you don't know that, it means you never read a good book about our species or you weren't living in this planet.
> Maybe YOU don't care about it but that's not how our society behaves.
> ...




I typed my post wrong. Sadly you are right, but I don't think thats how it should be. Maybe i'm crazy but i'm happy the way I live my life.


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 20, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> I typed my post wrong. Sadly you are right, but I don't think thats how it should be. Maybe i'm crazy but i'm happy the way I live my life.



I never said it's the way it should be, I said how it is.
The only way people buy music only because of music itself is no more tvs or watching bands playing live, no visual info, from now on only on the radio


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 20, 2011)

TDEP is pretty metal as far as I;m concerned.
But i have to say in certain genre;s the image might be more important, like for instance a black metal band, most of them rely heavily on their image.


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 20, 2011)

SOMEDAY....... I'll wear something really nice like a tuxedo to a metal show.


----------



## uncle_sprinter (Dec 20, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> They're actually very lightweight.



Well then you can't rely on your boot's weight to crush your battle opponent's balls, you'll have to rely on brute force alone.


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 20, 2011)

Relying on brute force alone has worked while wearing Airwalks. Having me kick your ribs is about the same as getting hit in the ribs by a baseball bat. One kick, and they drop like a sack of potatoes. That might have something to do with riding bicycles since I was 4 years old. 100 miles in one day isn't very hard.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 21, 2011)

dime3334 said:


>


 
Kerry king doesn't need the hair anymore, he beard bangs.


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 24, 2011)

rectifryer said:


>



t3h br00t4lz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

